# Recessive Red white tail band?



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I have had two Recessive Red Brunner Pouters have white tail bands. What causes this. I have not had this before, have raised about 8 babies from this pair. Bought them so do not know anything about them. 
Tried to attach photo but do not know where it is, so will put it in my photo album.
Thanks, JK


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing white on the wings?


----------



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

*RR white tail bar*

Hi, the bird with the white tail band does not have any white in her wing but she has one grizzle looking fiight, but her siste has one white spot on the end of one flight on each wing but not tail band. photos will be somewhere. i will try to attach them or just in my album. I did the attachment and it said uploaded but I do not see them any where?? 
Thanks
JK


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

jerryd said:


> Hi, the bird with the white tail band does not have any white in her wing but she has one grizzle looking fiight, but her siste has one white spot on the end of one flight on each wing but not tail band. photos will be somewhere. i will try to attach them or just in my album. I did the attachment and it said uploaded but I do not see them any where??
> Thanks
> JK


copy the BB code from the photo you want from your album and paste it to a post.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly it is the addition of some kind of bonze onto recessive red that can cause the white tail bars. I think it is usually called mirror-tail in the fancy. Mirrortail on solid blacks is usually due to frill stencil / toy stencil or combinations of that, but in RR it can also be caused by lebanon-bronze or similar bronzing factors.

I know that Lebanons come in this color, and if I remember correctly there are some fantails in this coloration also.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Here is the bird from the album of the original poster...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like one of the frill stencils trying to punch through? Also it could be the picture but the color looks kind of ember. 

Ribbontailed Lebanons are not recessive red but rather Lebanon bronze and smokey on saturated ash-red t-patterns (probably some other mods too but I can't remember them). The look can also come from substituting in kite bronze. I have seen some really crappy looking "ribbontail" knockoffs in other breeds that come from messing with Indigo trying to make a shortcut.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I was hoping you'd reply at some point Becky, I was away from the forum for so long I was afraid you were long gone.

I agree the color looks ember like, but could also just be unimproved and/or pale RR. Any chance this bird is saturated very dirty [pale] ash-red? I was wondering about FS, but wouldn't there be beginnings of finch marks on the flights?


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the color, I think it look good, give it charter!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

rudolph.est said:


> Here is the bird from the album of the original poster...


It's a beautiful Color tho


----------

